# Arrays demonisieren bei unbekannter Anzahl



## nicok (1. September 2008)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem unzwar möchte ich ein Array benutzen und weiß jedoch nicht mit wievielen Einträgen ich diesen Füttern werde.

Das Problem ganz diskret liegt bei dem Redim da ich nun ja nicht weiß wieviele Einträge ich brauche:

Dim MyArray() as String
ReDim MyArray(x)

Hier die x weiß ich nicht..

Das ganze soll so werden das ich einen Ordner nach Dateien durchsuchen werde und alle Dateinamen die auf .jpg enden in den Array eingetragen werden sollen.

Theoretisch müsste ich vorrher mit einer Schleife die Anzahl ermitteln, dann den Array damit demonisieren und dann wieder eine Schleife laufen lassen um den Array zu füllen. Das ganze würde jedoch zu viel Rechenarbeit verursachen, deshalb such in nach einer anderen Möglichkeit!


----------



## DrSoong (2. September 2008)

Mir stellt sich die Frage, wo da dein Problem liegt. Dass du ein Array mit ReDim erweitern kannst, hast du ja schon herausgefunden, die Kenngröße kann da ja auch in einer Variable übergeben werden.

Oder stehst du vor dem Problem, dass jedesmal, wenn du das Array redimensionierst, alle Daten verloren gehen? Dazu gibts was ganz simples:

```
Dim MyArray() as String
ReDim Preserve MyArray(x)
```
Mit *Preserve* bleiben die Daten vorhanden.


Der Doc!


----------

